
Redshift CI/CD – How we did it and why you should do it to - dvainrub
https://medium.com/big-data-engineering/redshift-cicd-how-we-did-it-and-why-you-should-do-it-to-e46ecf734eab
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dvainrub](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dvainrub)

